# 330xi with 330i sport suspension?



## llama (Oct 16, 2002)

Howdy!

Is there any way of special ordering a 330xi for Euro Delivery with a 330i sport suspension and (ideally) tires? I live in Maine (plenty of snow and hills) and need AWD to get out of the (sloped) driveway before the plow shows up. I very much like the 330xi, but hate the thought of getting a BMW without the "real" sport suspension.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

no


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

This is not possible. In fact, the 330i sport suspension is mechanically incompatible. Believe it or not, in spite of the 2cm INCREASE in ride height, there is a 2cm DECREASE in suspension travel. Apparently the front halfshafts fall out. 

H&R Coilovers are the only performance suspension option. I'm seriously considering them atm.


----------



## llama (Oct 16, 2002)

*Thanks!*

Thank you for sharing your expertise. I appreciate the information! I know little about suspensions. Do any additional changes need to be made with the parts you mentioned? I've seen some postings by poeple who were considering changing springs who were advised that they also needed to change their shocks, for instance. (Also, what the heck is a coilover?)

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

A coilover kit replaces the shocks and springs.

I'm afraid that my knowledge of this area is somewhat limited, but my understanding is that coilover literally means that there is a spring over the shock. Coilovers are the ultimate and best solution. Pricey, though.

Edit: If you install coilovers you will most likely need an alignment. Other than that, there should be no change.


----------



## llama (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks again!!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *A coilover kit replaces the shocks and springs.
> 
> I'm afraid that my knowledge of this area is somewhat limited, but my understanding is that coilover literally means that there is a spring over the shock. Coilovers are the ultimate and best solution. Pricey, though.
> 
> Edit: If you install coilovers you will most likely need an alignment. Other than that, there should be no change. *


I don't even know for sure a coil over kit will work on the Xi. Remember, there's an additional set of DRIVE SHAFTS up front and unlike a traditional RWD system, the front MacPherson struts (coilover) have to be significantly modified in order to accomodate the front drive shaft.

See this picture:










Notice how the RWD MacStrut sits right behind the rotor? And see this picture:










That's the struts removed. The traditional McPherson struts sit right where an AWD system's front drive shaft would sit. Since the front struts must be dramatically different than traditional RWD systems, you must make sure that the coilover's struts are design and made specifically to accomodate an AWD system.

So far all the coilover systems I've seen are only for RWD E46es. No Xi coilover kits exist that I am aware of.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *
> No Xi coilover kits exist that I am aware of. *


HR has one for 330xi but non for wagon xi that I've seen.

330Xi E46 6-cyl, Sedan 4WD 2001-up part number 29382-1 price $2,300.00 kit :eeps:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> HR has one for 330xi but non for wagon xi that I've seen.
> 
> 330Xi E46 6-cyl, Sedan 4WD 2001-up part number 29382-1 price $2,300.00 kit :eeps: *


If you actually look on H&R's web site, there is one for the 325xiT. Street price appears to be $1500ish.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *
> 
> If you actually look on H&R's web site, there is one for the 325xiT. Street price appears to be $1500ish. *


The only thing I've seen is Stage 2 sport spring set ups for $329 HR BMW listing

You and Clyde need something for your auto-xing:thumbup:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> The only thing I've seen is Stage 2 sport spring set ups for $329 HR BMW listing
> 
> You and Clyde need something for your auto-xing:thumbup: *


Hrm... Odd... I could have sworn i saw it there a few days ago.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

I was looking somewhere the other day, and I could have sworn that I saw an H&R coilover kit for the 325xiT.

Before I did something like that to the wagon, I'd have ot have my head examined. It's not just the cost of the coilovers, but it's all the other money that I'd have to spend on so many other things to bring the car to a competitive point in _that_ class.

As much as I want to improve the capabilities of the wagon (if I run it next year), the more I think about it, the better off I am maxing out the car in the stock class (SCCA and Council) and living with it. If I really want to spend more than that, I'm better off buying another car for track work.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *
> 
> Hrm... Odd... I could have sworn i saw it there a few days ago. *


It may be that one of the other kits would fit:dunno: s4Play had a wagon set for sale but it did not specify xi.

IMO it is a lot of $$ for the reward, at least with AWD unless you are doing a lot of track or x time


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I want coilovers for tighter overall driving.  The wagon is just a bit too loose and floaty for my tastes. I also dislike the suspension wallow. (Too much time driving the S55! It has the best suspension I have ever driven. No wallow, hardly any roll with ADB active...)

Bah.


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

I am going to get H&R coilovers for my 330xi as soon as I rejoin the workforce... :banghead: 

I want a tighter ride and to lose the extra-high clearance. :thumbup:


----------



## steve dunham (May 30, 2002)

FYI, KW Suspensions just released a KW Variant 1
coilover kit for the AWD E46's...

http://www.kwsuspensions.com/

Might be worth checking out before you decide...


----------



## llama (Oct 16, 2002)

Excellent - thank you


----------

